# Pulled Pork Spritz



## donzitom (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an 8 pound picnic in the smoker for about 3 hours now.  I realized I don't have any apple juice to spritz with.  Has anyone used other liquids to spritz?  I have pineapple juice, wine and beer on hand.  Suggestions?


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

You are dabbling in the realm of "to spritz, or not to spritz"? After having a spray bottle on my hip for quite some time, it's been abandoned. Got the same results spritzing as if I didn't spritz.

But, to answer your question ... pineapple juice would work well in substitution of apple.


----------



## donzitom (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Sumo.  I appreciate the help.  I think I'll go without the spritz this time.


----------



## walle (Dec 5, 2010)

Mix it up, Donzi!!!  I've heard of everything from soda pop to whiskey used in a spritz.  Personally, I like spritzing, but agree with Sumosmoke - you can have excellent results with out it.

One of my faves was using a mixture of Buttershots and Apple Juice.... If you do that, make a big batch and sample often to make sure it doesn't sour on ya.... ;o)


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2010)

I have used Mountain Dew and other types of soda but I agree I get the same results if I don't spritz so I have slowed down on the spritzing. Maybe if I had a spritz and an unspritz piece of meat side by side I could tell the difference but other wise I can't tell the difference.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2010)

Pineapple juice will work well. I was in the same boat and decided to mix a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar into the pineapple juice with fantastic results.


----------

